# Dub community build a 1.8t!



## Unkonztructid (Sep 17, 2010)

The idea of the post is this, I'm starting my next project and am in the market for a mk4 jetta 1.8t. Here's the point, you the dub community, is going to help me decide which parts are the better choice! 

I'd like to build a streetable mid to high 400s!

Is the gli the only 6-speed?
What coilivers have the least harsh ride, but still hold road well?
What offset size will give me that mean, fatt vw wheel look?

Any ideas, build advice, whatever is welcome! *** I am considering picking ten or so bad @$$ mk4 jettas that are out there and painting them ghosted into my paint as a dub tribute. Just a thought.


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Terrible, just terrible :banghead:


----------



## RODTECH87 (Jul 1, 2010)

does it seem like the vortex is getting worse


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Come on now. OP re read what you said a few times over. If you still think nothing is wrong then God help us all


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Unkonztructid said:


> The idea of the post is this, I'm starting my next project and am in the market for a mk4 jetta 1.8t. Here's the point, you the dub community, is going to help me decide which parts are the better choice!
> 
> I'd like to build a streetable mid to high 400s!
> 
> ...




the only answer I can give you without laughing my balls off is Yes the GLI is the only 6 speed version.

the rest... just get your parents to cut you a check for 10G's and I will build you exactly what your asking for.


----------



## drunkmanhere18 (Oct 5, 2004)

*really*

its been a while since i have been on here and it hasnt changed. Ill help spend daddies money for you.


----------



## das @uto (Feb 8, 2009)

wow :screwy:


----------



## Unkonztructid (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow, lmao it seems that the replies show what @$$3$ people can be. I buy my own way people mommy and daddy don't support me! Maybe y'all should take lessons. 
Don't hate because you aren't able to do a complete build at once. Haters! :sigh:


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

Your post has nothing to do with vw motorsport, first of all. The Mk 4 forum is where you should be. Second, all the info you're looking for has been covered time and time again, all you need to do is search a little. 

I'm not trying to be an ass or flame you but other people will if you don't take the time to do your research and explore the forum a little.


----------



## Unkonztructid (Sep 17, 2010)

nick526 said:


> Your post has nothing to do with vw motorsport, first of all. The Mk 4 forum is where you should be. Second, all the info you're looking for has been covered time and time again, all you need to do is search a little.
> 
> I'm not trying to be an ass or flame you but other people will if you don't take the time to do your research and explore the forum a little.


Appreciate it, wasn't navigating site to well at first got it now thou! Thanks guys!


----------



## fundmc (Feb 5, 2010)

that guy was super cool


----------



## VWnewguy101 (Aug 30, 2010)

*uh deep breath*

hmmmmmm:screwy:


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Unkonztructid said:


> Wow, lmao it seems that the replies show what @$$3$ people can be. I buy my own way people mommy and daddy don't support me! Maybe y'all should take lessons.
> Don't hate because you aren't able to do a complete build at once. Haters! :sigh:


 I dont do I???? 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...a-broken-into...-Rebuild-time-550WHP-or-bust! 


My car will sh!t yours out its open downpipe.


----------



## Unkonztructid (Sep 17, 2010)

kkkustom said:


> I dont do I????
> 
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...a-broken-into...-Rebuild-time-550WHP-or-bust!
> ...


 Damn that sucks and I do feel bad for you, but to be honest I don't give a hoot about you, your car, or your 1/4 time. Your car prob got stripped cause you ran your mouth at the wrong person, seems like you make it a Habit of doing so. And also how is it that your supporting your own build, when you just said in your post that it's 70% sponsored. Dumb @$$! 
Hope that you do fin the their/thieves, because regardless they should have their hands broken.


----------

